# pin feathers, pin feathers & more pinfeathers



## makita725 (Dec 29, 2005)

i am amazed at how quickly her pin feathers are coming in. Yesterday she had them on her wings only tonight they are visible everywhere. I cant wait a couple more days and I will be able to post a picture of a baby that looks almost where she should be


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

I get soo excited when my baby sqaubs start to get there prickle feathers as i call them lol then i can start too see even more buety in them and what is the real color of there feathers .

Luck too all your little ones!!!!

Ill be waiting for that picture .......


Waiting..................................


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Wendy, 

Woo Hoo, congratulations! This is exciting Once the feathers start to sprout out some more, you can start reducing the heat for her, as Terry mentioned in your other thread. This is around the time that they begin to be able to self regulate their own body temperature.

Looking forward to the new pictures!


----------



## makita725 (Dec 29, 2005)

I took a few pictures but to be honest u really can't see them on the pic so I will wait a few days. She is sleeping in my hand right now, with a nice full crop and her pretty new "coat". She has grown quite a bit in the past week it will take both hands to hold her soon!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Very exciting news, Makita! You go Destiny .. make us a real bird real soon!  Truly, they do change literally overnight .. a bit longer with pigeons, but check out this little sparrow I raised a few seasons ago .. http://www.rims.net/sparrow.htm

Terry


----------



## makita725 (Dec 29, 2005)

Oh My! That is a fast change. It is amazing. I am impressed by how much more energy she has the past two days. SHe took 15 cc's at this mornings feeding and even after that she still seemed like she wanted more, however her little crop said Oh no I am full. She is now eating every three hours and having no problem emptying her crop.

She should be a big bird soon!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so glad Destiny is doing so well and growing feathers like weeds!  Thanks for the update Makita. Can't wait to see the pics!  

Wow, Terry that little sparrow grew by leaps and bounds in your care. Glad you have pictures of it.


----------

